# VOIP > Resources >  GreekVOIP.Com

## DiTz

Παιδιά με το νέο έτος θα αρχίσει να λειτουργεί αυτό το Forum σχετικά με το VOIP και θα ήθελα να το βγάλω και ασύρματα....
Αυτή την στιγμή παίζει στο domain http://greekvoip.com/ αλλά δεν το έχω τελειώσει.... (Δεν έχω εγκαταστήσει ακόμα όλα τα mods που θέλω...)

Υπάρχει τρόπος να βγει ασύρματα;;;
Αν ναι μπορεί κάποιος να το κάνει (με την βοήθεια μου πάντα σε ότι χρειαστεί) μιας και η dsl μου δεν είναι μόνιμα ανοιχτή γιατί το βράδυ κλείνω το pc για να κοιμηθω....

Κάθε παρατήρηση - πρόταση δεκτη!!!

DiTz

----------


## alasondro

Αμα θες μπορώ εγώ να στο βγάζω ασύρματα...
για λεπτομέρειες pm ....

----------


## papashark

Παρατήρηση πρώτη, πάρε ένα ελληνικό domain, ήμαρτον...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiTz

> Παρατήρηση πρώτη, πάρε ένα ελληνικό domain, ήμαρτον...


Ελληνικό ήθελα αλλα είχα πρόβλημα....
το VOIP.gr ήταν πιασμένο και το greekvoip.gr δεν μου καθόταν καλά (και greek και gr)...

τελος πάντων, αυτό το βλέπουμε, και αν είναι βάζω και ένα ελληνικό και παίζει και με τα δυο....

----------


## elkos

καλή αρχή...
...κάντο awmn accesible (τόσοι ασχολούνται με voip εδώ)
...ενημέρωσε site όπως το adslgr.com και myphone.gr
...κάνε υπομονή και καλη επιτυχία

----------


## papashark

> ...μιας και η dsl μου δεν είναι μόνιμα ανοιχτή γιατί το βράδυ κλείνω το pc για να κοιμηθω....


Πάρε έναν adsl router, να συνδέεσε με ethernet επάνω του, οπότε και το PC σου να είναι ανοιχτό, η adsl σου να δουλεύει μια χαρά.

----------


## DiTz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από deos24
> 
> ...μιας και η dsl μου δεν είναι μόνιμα ανοιχτή γιατί το βράδυ κλείνω το pc για να κοιμηθω....
> 
> 
> Πάρε έναν adsl router, να συνδέεσε με ethernet επάνω του, οπότε και το PC σου να είναι ανοιχτό, η adsl σου να δουλεύει μια χαρά.


Εχω ένα zyxel, αλλα υποθέτω πως αν κλείσω το πισί το βράδυ δεν θα παίζει η συνδεση του site με το AWMN....

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από deos24
> 
> ...


Aνάλογα το set up που έχεις κάνει.

Είσαι client ? Έχεις δικό σου subnet ? Έχεις βάλει 10αρα δνση στον router ? Μπορείς να βάλεις firewall που να επιτρέπει την πρόσβαση από όλο το 10αρι μόνο σε συγκεκριμένη δνση ?

----------


## DiTz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από deos24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Είμαι client, και το lan είναι ως εξής....
Δουλευω με ένα πισί μόνο και ένα dlink στην ταρτσα...
Το πισί έχει δυο κάρτες δικτυου...
Στη μία πέφτει το d-link (10.x.x.x) και στην άλλη ένα switch οπου έχει πάνω του το zyxel και PAP2 (192.x.x.x και το πισί και το zyxel και το PAP...)
Οπότε το βράδυ, κλείνοντας το pc δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση με το dlink και λειτουργεί μόνο το PAP και η ADSL ωστε να κάνω και κανα τηλ....

Αυτά....

----------


## papashark

Έχεις τις εξείς επιλογές

1) Πέρνεις ένα παλιό PC (ή ένα wrt, wrap, routerboard, κλπ), και το βάζεις να κάνει routing μεταξύ του τοπικού σου δικτύου και του ασυρμάτου. Βάζεις και ένα switch και το zyxel επάνω του με 10αρα ΙΡ), ρυθμίζεις τον router σου (το παλιό PC) να κάνει Mirror το site σου, ή να επιτρέπει την πρόσβαση από το ασύρματο σε αυτό, και να κόβει όλα τα άλλα request από το ασύρματο προς το internet

2) Βάζεις τα πάντα επάνω σε ένα switch, πέρνεις ακόμα μια ΙΡ από τον ΑΡ που συνδέεσε και την βάζεις στο zyxel, βάζεις firewall στο zyxel για να επιτρέπεις μονο σε εσένα και στο site σου, και κανονίζεις με το Koμβούχο του ΑΡ για το forwarding που θα γίνετε (δεν ξέρω πως  ::   ::  )

Επέλεξε την πρώτη λύση, θα μάθεις και διάφορα χρήσιμα άλλα πράγματα

----------


## DiTz

> Έχεις τις εξείς επιλογές
> 
> 1) Πέρνεις ένα παλιό PC (ή ένα wrt, wrap, routerboard, κλπ), και το βάζεις να κάνει routing μεταξύ του τοπικού σου δικτύου και του ασυρμάτου. Βάζεις και ένα switch και το zyxel επάνω του με 10αρα ΙΡ), ρυθμίζεις τον router σου (το παλιό PC) να κάνει Mirror το site σου, ή να επιτρέπει την πρόσβαση από το ασύρματο σε αυτό, και να κόβει όλα τα άλλα request από το ασύρματο προς το internet
> 
> 2) Βάζεις τα πάντα επάνω σε ένα switch, πέρνεις ακόμα μια ΙΡ από τον ΑΡ που συνδέεσε και την βάζεις στο zyxel, βάζεις firewall στο zyxel για να επιτρέπεις μονο σε εσένα και στο site σου, και κανονίζεις με το Koμβούχο του ΑΡ για το forwarding που θα γίνετε (δεν ξέρω πως   )
> 
> Επέλεξε την πρώτη λύση, θα μάθεις και διάφορα χρήσιμα άλλα πράγματα


Κοιτα, το ενα, δεν μπορω να το κάνω γιατί δεν έχω παλιό πισί, αλλά και να είχα δεν έχω χρόνο λόγω σχολείου (μαθητής Γ λυκείου)....
Οπότε μάλλον μέχρι το καλοκαίρι τουλάχιστον αν μπορεί θα το κάνει ο alasondro και μετα αν εχω περάσει και εκεί που θέλω προσκαλώ όλο το AWMN για ταρατσάδα να το φτιάξουμε!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## machine22

> Παρατήρηση πρώτη, πάρε ένα ελληνικό domain, ήμαρτον...


Σαν το http://www.awmn.gr ?

----------


## DiTz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Παρατήρηση πρώτη, πάρε ένα ελληνικό domain, ήμαρτον...    
> 
> 
> Σαν το http://www.awmn.gr ?


Ναι, αυτό εννοούσε, αλλά όπως είπα και πιο πριν δεν υπήρχε διαθέσιμο κάποιο καλό....

----------


## alex-23

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Παρατήρηση πρώτη, πάρε ένα ελληνικό domain, ήμαρτον...    
> 
> 
> Σαν το http://www.awmn.gr ?


δεν μπορεσες να κρατηθεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiTz

Εφτασε και το πρώτο μέρος του πρώτου review!!!!
PAP2....
http://forums.greekvoip.com/viewtopic.php?p=5#5

Ακούω σχόλια διαρθώσεις....
Ακολουθεί και δευτερο με το τι μπορεί να κάνει και εικόνες απο το Admin Panel του....

----------


## the_eye

> Για να εγκληματιστείτε με τις Voice Over IP συσκευές


Εννοείς ότι θα κάνεις κάτι εγκλ*η*ματικό με αυτήν την συσκευή ή απλά θες να μας βάλεις στο κλ*ί*μα.

Φιλικά πάντα
 ::

----------


## DiTz

> Για να εγκληματιστείτε με τις Voice Over IP συσκευές
> 
> 
> Εννοείς ότι θα κάνεις κάτι εγκλ*η*ματικό με αυτήν την συσκευή ή απλά θες να μας βάλεις στο κλ*ί*μα.
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα


Δεν το είχα κοιτάξει καν αφού το έγραψα και είχε και άλλα λαθάκια.....
Τωρά είναι όλο ΟΚ!!!

Thanks!!!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

2 άσχετες παρατηρήσεις...

Το theme δεν κολάει με την θεματολογία του site.
Διάλεξε κάτι πιο λιτό και ελαφρύ.
Ο κόσμος θα μπαίνει για την πληροφορία και όχι για την εμφάνιση οπότε αν είναι ελαφρύ βοηθάει πολύ στο να ξαναμπει να βρει κάτι.

Αν του κάνει 3 ώρες να του ανοίξει στο τέλος θα βαρεθεί και θα κλείσει το παράθυρο  ::  

Επίσης βγάζει οριζόντια μπάρα στον browser και είναι εκνευριστικό. (Με ανάλυση 1024*76 :: 

Φιλικά.

----------


## DiTz

> 2 άσχετες παρατηρήσεις...
> 
> Το theme δεν κολάει με την θεματολογία του site.
> Διάλεξε κάτι πιο λιτό και ελαφρύ.
> Ο κόσμος θα μπαίνει για την πληροφορία και όχι για την εμφάνιση οπότε αν είναι ελαφρύ βοηθάει πολύ στο να ξαναμπει να βρει κάτι.
> 
> Αν του κάνει 3 ώρες να του ανοίξει στο τέλος θα βαρεθεί και θα κλείσει το παράθυρο  
> 
> Επίσης βγάζει οριζόντια μπάρα στον browser και είναι εκνευριστικό. (Με ανάλυση 1024*76
> ...


Το θέμα το έβαλα γιατί μου άρεσε και γιατί πιστευω οτι είναι ένα θέμα που αρέσει σε όλους...
Αν όμως υπάρξει πρόβλημα αλλάζει εύκολα!!  ::   ::  

Όσο για την οριζόντια μπάρα που λές πραγματικά το κάνει σε αυτή την ανάλυση!
Το βράδυ που θα έχω λίγο χρόνο θα προσπαθήσω να το φτιάξω!

Tελειωσα και το Review του PAP2: http://forums.greekvoip.com/viewtopic.php?t=2
Ακούω σχόλια... (Εκεί καλύτερα!!)

Τελος λογικά απο το βράδυ θα παίζει και στο http://greekvoip.awmn (ευχαριστώ πολύ τον alasondro για αυτό!!!)

----------


## DiTz

Πράγματι λειτουργεί το http://greekvoip.awmn !!!!
Προστεθηκαν και μερικά πολύ ενδιαφέροντα άρθρα!!!!

----------


## DiTz

> 2 άσχετες παρατηρήσεις...
> 
> Το theme δεν κολάει με την θεματολογία του site.
> Διάλεξε κάτι πιο λιτό και ελαφρύ.
> Ο κόσμος θα μπαίνει για την πληροφορία και όχι για την εμφάνιση οπότε αν είναι ελαφρύ βοηθάει πολύ στο να ξαναμπει να βρει κάτι.
> 
> Αν του κάνει 3 ώρες να του ανοίξει στο τέλος θα βαρεθεί και θα κλείσει το παράθυρο  
> 
> Επίσης βγάζει οριζόντια μπάρα στον browser και είναι εκνευριστικό. (Με ανάλυση 1024*76
> ...


Προστέθηκαν νέα skin τα οποία νομίζω είναι εντάξει!!!
Υπάρχει και ψηφοφορία για το ποιο είναι το καλύτερο ωστε να είναι και το default οπότε παρακαλώ αν σας είναι ευκολο ψηφίστε!!!

Ευχαριστώ!!!
http://greekvoip.awmn (AWMN)
http://greekvoip.com (INTERNET)

----------


## nikpanGR

Account Suspended

This account has been suspended for non-payment. If you are the owner of this account please log into the control panel and open an 'Accounting' support ticket. Please also contact us if you wish to close this account. 

Best regards,
Your Servage.net team
Τι συνέβει?non-payment?Για κοίταξε το...

----------

